# July



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

I am coming to MI in July. Any one want to take me and my son fishing? I will return the favor in Texas. It' a trade thing. Pm or e- mail me with any offers. Thanks SG


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess i should have listed the possible places to fish.Lake Fork, Lake Conroe, Livingston, gibbon's creek, Lk.Houston. Houston Co.and the Galveston bays. Yes that is Salt water. I have an 18 ft. bay boat with an 90 Yamaha 4 Stk. Want to trade one day in July/04 on Lake Michigan for 2 for whenever you want to come to the Houston area.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Second, wont be able to get any camping in in July, August is my month, If your going to be around PM me. Don't think I'll make it to Texas but your sure welcome to join me and the wife.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Don't think I'll be in Texas anytime soon but be glad to take you and your son fishin here in Michigan. How old is your boy?I have two sons 11 and 6 ,also a daughter 12.What fish are you after I'M a salmon trout and walleye guy.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

We would love to fish for Walleye, Trout or salmon. What's biting the last two weeks of july? We get our fill of smallmouths on aunties Lake. Still would return the favor in texas, whenever?Larry I will Pm you soon. Thanks.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

secondgear, I am going to be in Arlington this summer for my folks 50th Wedding Annivesruy. I am also planning on going to Rockport to do some fishing. Maybe I will try getting ahold of you when I know more about what is happening.

Nate


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

I live near Houston. Give me hollor when you plan to be this way. Rockport is a great place to fish. About 175 miles from me. I never been that far south with my boat. But there's aways the first time.SG- Charlie


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

The offer still stands. Snakebit and Gonefishinlarry you may have mail soon. Where do you fish? Thanks to all. P sound give me a PM and keep me updated. Thanks SG


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Saginaw bay, Higgins lake, Burt lake, Last year I camped on a small lake on a state forest campground. Didn't have much luck. My goal is to hit different State forest campgrounds on Different lakes each year. I have a small boat that will accomodate you and your family. Not big enough for the big water. Any inland lakes are not a problem. Got room in the camper too.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

If you want to fish the bay My best friend will Oblige with the boat. Already talked to him.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Snakebit67 you have mail.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

secondgear, did you get my return.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

undefinedundefined See you in July


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

secondgear said:


> I am coming to MI in July. Any one want to take me and my son fishing? I will return the favor in Texas. It' a trade thing. Pm or e- mail me with any offers. Thanks SG


 This is a bump, Just checking to see if I am still on with snakebite67? Or any other offers? I still would like to take a couple of folks fishing in Texas. In exchange for the favor. Tight lines ya all!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, sg-

Kinda off the subject, but if you will be here the end of the month, please see the 3rd Annual Michigan-Sportsman Pig Roast post on the 'Outings' board; we would love to have you and your son come by!


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the invite Les. Might be able to come to the roast? SG.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Secondgear, give me the dates again, like I said August is when I will be able to get off. If I can swing your july dates Ill let you know


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

snakebit67 said:


> Secondgear, give me the dates again, like I said August is when I will be able to get off. If I can swing your july dates Ill let you know


I will be in MI. the last two weeks of July any day after the 19 to the 26 will work. A half day would be just fine. A day on a lake in texas is still open. SGC


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Bump Are will still on? I would like to trade a day for a day. July?


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

secondgear said:


> I am coming to MI in July. Any one want to take me and my son fishing? I will return the favor in Texas. It' a trade thing. Pm or e- mail me with any offers. Thanks SG


Just another BUMP i do not have any confirmed invites. Thanks to all! And the offer still stands on the trade fishing day.SG


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

secondgear said:


> I am coming to MI in July. Any one want to take me and my son fishing? I will return the favor in Texas. It' a trade thing. Pm or e- mail me with any offers. Thanks SG


Bump Its gettting close. Are we still on? Not a big deal, but one there is a day close to me. Lake Conroe is hot in May/05 SG  Gone fishing Larry will PM you in a week or so?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

secondgear,I will be in oscoda on the 24th of july,you said you will be in Rose City,not that far of a run for you.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Many thanks to all that replyed to the post's. Larry will let you know, PM you later if I can make it? Family has me BUSY. Going To fish Mio Pond with Shametamer? I hope. What a great bunch of Folks! God Bless to all. and Many Thanks. Love,Peace SGC


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Shametamer got your ears on? Bump. I hope you got my cell #.


----------

